# Young Salt's Fishing Rodeo for the March of Dimes!



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

If you have an interest in participating, or if you just like the cause please "Like" the page to show your support, thanks!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you all who have liked the page, and if you haven't and have a second please do.

Facebook.com/YoungSalts

This event should be fun for a lot of guys out there that don't normally get to participate. Because of how the photo judging and scoring will be done the tournament is open to boat, kayak, and even wading/beach fishing teams, basically anyone. Spread the word guys, it's a great organization to support.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is what the tide looks like for 9/29. Looks like fishing will be decent for most of the morning and mid-day.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is the sample score card for the event. As you can see it is a little different then your standard inshore tournament. It should be a fun time for all!

Guys please spread the word, and if you get time go to our page and like it. www.facebook.com/YoungSalts


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you to all who were interested in this event, but due to unforeseen circumstances we have decided to postpone the event until a future date.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

What's the status on this?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Postponed indefinitely. I may try to get it going again next year with some sponsors.


----------

